# BBS VZ



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Here is the list of fitments, don't ask for others, there are none.
16X7.5 5X100 et38 NB, MK IV(all), MK III VR, VR6 Passat B4 $144.00 18.6 lbs
17X7.5 5X100 et38 same as above $184.00 19.7 lbs
16X7.5 5X112 et37 A4,S4, A6, S6 A8, Passat B5 $144.00 
17X8 5X112 et35 same as above $192.00 22.6 lbs
18X8 5x112 et32 same as above $216.00 25 lbs
I have seen these and sold the first set. They look sweet, are not heavy and are very affordable. No I don't have weights or pricing. It is my understanding that TTR will be carrying these. I am not currently stocking them but can certainly special order them. If you're seriously interested call me. And I'll order them for you. I will try to update this on friday with pricing. 
Thats all I have to say about that.












[Modified by [email protected], 3:55 PM 11-23-2001]


----------



## CorradoGuy (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (A-Money)*

Sorry, but I have seen these wheels described as RZ's not VZ's. Which one is correct?
Gopal


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (CorradoGuy)*

I think RZ is with a cap. Europe only I think. Weights not sure pricing I'm workin' on.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

Pricing and weights added. 
Order 'em up.


[Modified by [email protected], 11:12 AM 11-20-2001]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

Just sold another set. Thanks for your order John!


----------



## DaForceFedGTI (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

Whoever bought 'em has to get us some pics once they're installed...they look like a sweet wheel.


----------



## Zonker (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ (DaForceFedGTI)*

Preppy has them on his black GTI (part way down the page):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=143511&page=1
and here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=139134



[Modified by Zonker, 11:05 PM 11-24-2001]


----------



## strlen (May 23, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ (Zonker)*

Will they be available on tirerack.com any time soon?


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ (strlen)*

Eric - any fitments for E30s? I have seen these (RZ) advertised in a UK car mag as featuring 4-lug setups.
Thanks!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (rossi46)*

























225/45-16 Ku 712's Coil overs removed, car back to stock height for better ride quality.


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

Hey Eric, tell your website guys to get this wheel up on the site already. I might order, but I want to see the wheels on my car, even if it is only on the Tirerack wheel machine







.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (VR6guy)*

I have sold several sets of BBS VZ's. We are not stocking them at this time. At this point, the VZ is a special order wheel. I am more than happy to order them for any of you that want them.
The decisions of what specific products The Tire Rack carries are made by the owners and managers here. Of course, as always, I will forward your request to them. 
FYI, it will more than likely be quite awhile before you would be able to see any new photos of new product on the website, and especially in this case, this wheel, on your vehicle/on TTR website. We take all of our own photos of wheels and vehicles. As you may or may not know, TTR moved into a different facility earlier this year. The photo booth is still under construction in the new building.




[Modified by [email protected], 1:46 PM 12-4-2001]


----------



## strlen (May 23, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

If I get these wheels from you, will it be possible for me to still have them with tires mount on them?


----------



## focal (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

check email eric


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (Josh[deady]Able)*

Same thing applies as always, buying wheels and tires gets you free mounting and balancing.
BBS website? We don't need no stinkin' website. All the info I posted was Faxed to me directly from BBS.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ (Josh[deady]Able)*

quote:[HR][/HR]/scratches head........

why isnt that wheel even shown on the BBS site?[HR][/HR]​there's an Audi A4 Avant at BBS of America with a set of the 18's on them, I drove past it today


----------



## focal (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (130_R)*

friend put these on his silver jetta...sweet.....


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (focal)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

